# Local 3 applications



## Mike5643 (Jul 29, 2009)

Whatsup guys, I know already from the website there are no applications currently available but I was wondering if anyone somehow knew when they will become available, just an estimation. Thanks a lot.


----------



## MzShock (Jul 21, 2009)

Just send in a letter stating that you want an application .And they would inform you when the application process states. The information is on the site. It is a long process.I think I sent in my letter in November 08 and didn't get the last application until March 09. And make sure and read through the application and do just as they say and dont forget anything. Do not miss the deadlines with sending in information ,Because they are quick to cut.
Best of luck


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Think 2012 or 2013


----------



## Mike5643 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys I appreciate the info, I'm dying to get in there but the wait is just killing me now.


----------



## D.A.U-eleven (Jul 24, 2009)

I spoke with a lady through the phone and she told me that they werent giving any applications for IBEW local3 for at least 3 or 4 years is that true?


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats about right. They just had thier most recent one in NOv, tests in may and interviews in july/aug for the next class they do it every 3-4 years. before 08 was 04. so think 2012-13


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

D.A.U-eleven said:


> I spoke with a lady through the phone and she told me that they werent giving any applications for IBEW local3 for at least 3 or 4 years is that true?


I heard the Yankees are looking for an assistant to the traveling secretary.


----------



## vinroc (Feb 15, 2010)

Try calling the apprentice department 718-591-2000 ask for the apprentice department.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

vinroc said:


> Try calling the apprentice department 718-591-2000 ask for the apprentice department.


Three year old thread.


----------

